# Directions for mixing instant ocean salt



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm currently mixing salt in smaller containers then the standard 5g bucket. I'm storing them in 10 liter Jugs, I'm also not mixing them just pour in water and the directed 1/2 cups per gallon and shaking it a few times. Now here is the thing. When I used my hydrometer it tells me I'm at 1.025. When I use my refractometer it tells me I'm at 1.023. I tested my refractometer with distilled water and calibrated it to 0.

I took it a little further, I have a measuring cup to goes to 1000ml so I added exactly 10000ml to the 10l jug and marked off where it should be for an exact 10l which is 2.5g of water, I then added exactly 2 1/4 cups of salt, shook it and waited over 24 hours before testing it. It came out exactly 1.020..... Picked up some sps from Dave and Dave said his sanity is always 1.025, I tested the water in the bag and it's exactly 1.025 so my refractometer is working. So I added another 1/4 cup to the 10l waited and its at 1.028 I think.... I guess the next step is to use tablespoons after 2 1/4 of salt to find the right ratio to make 1.025 everytime

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

First: hydrometers are not accurate. If you have a refract and calibrating solution (35ppt/52ms) you are good to go.
Then, you should use IO Reef Crystals if you have corals. Better yet, use H2O or Red Sea for better results.
I had the same issue with IORC (not using it anymore) when mixing it in 4x 5gallongs buckets. Same amount of salt, different salinity in different bucket.

Look on youtube how to mix salt. 2 1/2 cups in 5 gallons bucket and stir until dissolved. Salt over water not water over salt. You don't have to keep IORC and so many more salts 24h before making WC. I used it within 30 min after salt dissolved. H2O has to be mixed 24h prior (that's why I am not using it), but if you can keep it 24h, then go ahead with this one. Very good salt.

Distilled water will give you small errors. Refract does not measure only salt concentration, but mineral concentration, including all minerals in saltwater. You can find cheap (5$) calibrating solution for your refract. 

Don't have to be tablespoon precise with your salt. Rule of thumb is 1/2 cup for every gallon of water. It is also recommended to roll the bucket a few times to mix the salt inside. Particles can separate during transport and you can have different layers of minerals in one bucket.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey. I use IORC and haven't had an issue since November. Two buckets now. Could be not mixed in IORC bucket or bad batches. 

I make 5 halon buckets and turns out to be roughly three cups. Sometimes a little less or little more. I make mine on the high side and always at 1.026. I've seen the heater change the salinity in my mixing bucket. I have been pretty fortunate and haven't found that I am having a hard time with keeping water/salt ratios. 


Also, a good idea is to test the IORC at least every third you use to see of it's still the same parameters. Just write them down and tape it to the side. If you have issues it's documented and I'm sure IO will refund you or give you credit. 

I just a refractor and haven't had issues thus far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

